# coming soon!



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

should have a couple of litters soon! had a huge lull because my silly argente buck didn't want to do his job, but hopefully all 3 of my brindles will show signs soon. Had to do a bit of line breeding slightly with one of the does, and the other went to a friend's buck, and the one that's already a mother has been put in with my fawn buck from Sarah C... so with any luck, i should hear the sound of pinkies soon!!

Also can't wait to get the rest of my fawns and start having some nice litters from them too! PLUS I'm getting 5 more brindles from Jan A shortly, though we've not discussed when yet, but looking forward to that too!

Ooooh, exciting times ahead!!

Vi x


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

Congrats, Vi! I hope you are hearing the sound of little eepers soon!  Ohhh, more Brindles! How very exciting! You will deffo have to share them with us! I just looove them!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Any signs of imminent bubba's yet Vi?? =oD

Willow xx


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

Was just coming to update..................

no! BAH! they're really keeping me waiting...I'm sure this one brindle has been fat for 2 weeks, so maybe she is just fat. The other is due any day with any luck, not a fault alarm! Me getting impatient!!! The guineas aren't behaving themselves either , all keep me waiting!!

Vi x


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

at last!! squeeks coming from one of the brindles cages!!!

Vi x


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

congratulations, its so frustrating when they kkep you waiting but worth it when the babies eventually arrive. I have been waiting for weeks for babies to arrive and nothing has happened yet despite having about 20 meant-to-be-pregnant does


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

it definalty is incredicly fustrating, I'm now positive one of the other does has just gotten very fat, so she's going on a diet!!!

I'll have more news on this litter in a few days, they were being born as I wrote that up, so havn't interferred just yet. Can't wait though, waited for them for aaaages

Vi x


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

how are the bubs doing vi...? x


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

only had a quick peak...

looks like 9, and for me too early to think about having sexed them correctly, I think there are only 4 does max, i'm not even sure about them.

Vi x


----------



## x.novabelle.x (Oct 15, 2009)

Congratulations on your new next of pinkies  Be sure to put up pics later on when you can; I'll be interested to see how they turn out.


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

pics asap, have taken some, it's just getting them onto the PC to do now!

Looks like out of 5 left (after cull) there are 2 brindles!!  one is really dark fawn, the other must be a pale one, or some other colour, when i get pics up you'll see what I mean. Only just able to see proper colours today.

Vi x


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

right, pics from my compact cam, I've had enough with the CF card in my DSLR!!



















Vi x


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

keep at it Vi.With my champagne brindles I've had litter after litter with no brindles or only bucks.I'm down to my last one and shes getting on.She has just produced a litter of nine, ALL brindle,8 does one buck.The only draw back is I used a white buck and all the babies are albino,identified as brindles by their curly whiskers.The pale brindle in your pic looks to be a cham or possibly argente.


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Sarah. I'm chuffed with 2, only had one last time. They grow up soooo quick, it's now quite evident which are the brindles.

Vi x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats on the skweeky pinkness! And double that on the arrival of fur. Those fatties sometimes keep one guessing and waiting. Are your brindles A^y?

More pix when the eyes open? Pleeze?


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have no idea what genetics they are. (I don't 100% percent understand all then genetics of mice yet, just about grasped all the guinea pigs stuff) Dad was a pure fawn from Sarah C - mum is one of my brindles I had from Jan Alston. I know she mixed a hell of a load of other stuff in with hers just to make sure she had litters (at least i'm pretty sure that was the reason).

Sarah, you're quite right, the paler one does look cham, wasn't so obviously when it was little, but the fur has come through much more now and definatly looks more cham. Rather nicely marked actually, by my judgement anyhow!

more pics soon, they're almost ready to open eyes 

Vi x


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay, opened their eyes this morning/last night (didn't see them last night)...just the two brindles...



















Vi x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice; so they are diluted brindled. Intriguing. I've had diluted brindles before, but not on a champagne background, if that's what yours is. I still get confused about the other pink eyed dilute, whether you call it dove or lilac; but could the light one be that color? The brindles are such subtle shades that I didn't see it on the early photos.


----------

